# Northern Mallards



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

What time of year in North Central ND does the migration start for the mallards in the fields???? Is it best to freeze up the potholes and only have the big holes open for field hunting?? It seems recently that oct.15 to the 27 seems early ...Just trying to get some input....Want to go later but is it totally done if the potholes freeze up...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Northern Mallard ?

Ther demographics of the mallard breeding population in the central flyway will tell you that we raise just as many igf not more in ND as they do in Canada.

The simple answer to your question is the ducks do not automatically move straight through when the pot holes freeze up. there are spread out huntable numbers as long as there is a food source.

The "migration" from Canada has been difficult at best to get a handle on because the weather patterns have changed and the waterfowl have adapted to the change. the last couple of years the migration if you want to call it that has been swift. the birds are in and out in a week or two, and it has been late.

About the only thing I can tell you is to keep monitoring the conditions in the fall and be ready and mobile. You can and must pick a period to hunt per ND law but it can be changed. This site has tons of information in some of the older articles. Our site administrator also posts the USFW migration reports in all of the waterfowl forums.

Hope it helped but it has been changing every year.

Bob


----------



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply BOb.. Last year we went and had to have spf 40 on in the end of october....Everytime we find a big roost and get in the fields somebody blows those birds out of there...Will going later such as Nov. 1 have less problem with roost busters....


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Roost busting is a subject that we do not want to get into here TRUST ME!!

I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you Nov 1 was the magic date. There will be huntable duck populations in the state if the weather follows the same patterns.

All I can say for sure is the migration has been late the last few years, Next fall we could be frozen over and done by the end of October.

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

Were going to try it later I believe....We'll take the risk...I've chased SPring Snows for 7 years and its all about weather...A few guys in the group want to stick to fields, I love shooting divers in the potholes but those poor bluebills are having trouble so its time for me to lay off of them.... THanks for the input.. BOB..


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob Kellam said:


> Northern Mallard ?
> 
> Ther demographics of the mallard breeding population in the central flyway will tell you that we raise just as many igf not more in ND as they do in Canada.
> 
> ...


Amen. Its about time that somone else understands that for us there is no such thing as northern mallards...been trying to get people to understand that for years with no luck. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Erie, The other thing you will want to consider if you are planning a Nov. Hunting trip is deer season. DO you want to be in a decoy spread at the same time there are tons of people walking around with high powered rifles???? Just a thought. I always think twice before I venture out during deer season. At the very least I wear orange and stand up in the decoys when there are no birds flying and get in the blind when they are!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye....should be OK to come Nov. 1.....Deer season opens a week later this year....Nov.10.


----------



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

I Appreciate the input, we worked it around the landowners respect for his deer hunting..... I can't tell you how friendly people are in the central states Dakotas and NEb.. always have open arms.... I have the utmost respect for the people and the land...Love seeing the wide spaces...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess I didn't see where he wrote a date, just november. Sorry!!!


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

sometimes if everything freezes they will just sit on the river.
it all depends on weather


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

Yo, Erie. I still think we are taking a big risk going the first week in Nov. I think we should compromise and plan on the 4th week in Oct. Did I turn you into a puddle duck hunter last year? Now, you're buying bigfoots and GHG Field Mallards and I can't keep you out of the fields. It's what dreams are made of!! Nothing like having a flock of 100 + mallards cupped from a mile away dead set on landing on your head. :sniper: SELL YOUR WADERS or Leave them at home!!


----------



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

I will never give up shooting the water thus the term waterfowling...
You have never experienced a rush of field hunting until you hunt snows and have a tordano of 5-8k on top of you...It makes those mallards look like barn sparrows.... I grew up shooting marshes and open water layout....If i turn up missing for a couple days you know where i'll be 
--- lake.....


----------

